# Contemplating a SIMA membership...



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Those of you who have it, do you find their tools and resources useful? Do you think it was money well spent? I don't think it's expensive but I don't want to throw money away either. I did a search and the general concensus seems positive but I'd like a little more feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm interested in the eventual accreditation. I am just waiting until I can satisfy the minimum qualifications for being considered for the task. Beyond that there's no way it would be of any benefit to me. I don't have a second to give it the time that would be required to benefit.
Pete


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I have found it to be a huge asset. Heck even just being able to use the logo and brag on your website is a marketable value to your company, not even including the sweet production tools and tons of information.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The amount of networking that I've gained from becoming a member is invaluable. I don't always agree with their policies (particularly their stance on NSPs) but I look at it from a standpoint of where I have everything to gain and nothing to lose by being a member.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Roy, be serious, we were networked before joining SIMA.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

IMAGE;1245291 said:


> Roy, be serious, we were networked before joining SIMA.


I think you could be correct. LOL


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i have had nada/zip/zero exposure, experience with SIMA other than what i've read on forums...and particularly on this one, it would appear to me there are some "ties" to nationals...that in itself sours me. i'm elated that it works out for those that find it a benefit.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1245848 said:


> i have had nada/zip/zero exposure, experience with SIMA other than what i've read on forums...and particularly on this one, it would appear to me there are some "ties" to nationals...that in itself sours me. i'm elated that it works out for those that find it a benefit.


I'm going to agree with you but I will say if you came to a symposium and experienced it with an open mind I know you'd become a member.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

well JDDave...i've watched your posts...and always respected the thought/input you have...and i'm sure if you've read any of my posts on nationals, they ain't been purdy. were i a SIMA member...and i've seen a SIMA rep post on here before...i can tell you of 2 members of this forum that have issues...why doesn't SIMA tell their national member...hey, your contractor's insurance company paid the slip and fall claim in full....why are you back charging them $4500 per occurance to handle the passing of the claim from the store, to you, to their insurance company? they hit me up once...$4500....the other member of this forum, they clipped him for $22k...our insurance company paid ALL of these people's bills...now, my question is...were i a SIMA member...would they dig the other member to do the "right thing"...and pay me?


and i just gotta add this...it's sticking in my craw after a couple of crown royals here....i hear the phrase here "i'm a professional" used frequently here.. what makes somebody pushing snow professional? i've done it for over 30 yrs. now...am i a pro?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

JD Dave;1245852 said:


> I'm going to agree with you but I will say if you came to a symposium and experienced it with an open mind I know you'd become a member.


I did become a member and go to the symposium..... I didn't renew my membership this year. Dave, no disrespect intended as I know your a avid supporter of sima. Like everything else, some will love it and some won't. To each his own.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1245859 said:


> well JDDave...i've watched your posts...and always respected the thought/input you have...and i'm sure if you've read any of my posts on nationals, they ain't been purdy. were i a SIMA member...and i've seen a SIMA rep post on here before...i can tell you of 2 members of this forum that have issues...why doesn't SIMA tell their national member...hey, your contractor's insurance company paid the slip and fall claim in full....why are you back charging them $4500 per occurance to handle the passing of the claim from the store, to you, to their insurance company? they hit me up once...$4500....the other member of this forum, they clipped him for $22k...our insurance company paid ALL of these people's bills...now, my question is...were i a SIMA member...would they dig the other member to do the "right thing"...and pay me?
> 
> .
> and i just gotta add this...it's sticking in my craw after a couple of crown royals here....i hear the phrase here "i'm a professional" used frequently here.. what makes somebody pushing snow professional? i've done it for over 30 yrs. now...am i a pro?


I'm from Canada we don't even have a national service provider as of yet. I'm not exactly sure if I feel it's Sima's place to step in or not, I'm going to plead the 5th. As far as I'm concerned isn't all this stuff in the contract you signed? Not trying to start anything but to me Sima is about relationships and that's what I've gained from it


Mick76;1245901 said:


> I did become a member and go to the symposium..... I didn't renew my membership this year. Dave, no disrespect intended as I know your a avid supporter of sima. Like everything else, some will love it and some won't. To each his own.


I totally agree with you. I will also add that I when at the symposium I only attended 1 class. I really liked the snack and chats but where you learned the most was at the bar. I had so much fun in Ky that I still think about untill this day. I couldn't make it last year because of farm work and I was greatly disappointed. To me the membership is cheap for what I get, others may disagree. To each his own like you said.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I also respect the views of you guys that Push membership into SIMA.

But for me I think it is still a waste of money, this site is more valuable as it is free.

My views might change in the future. But right now still not worth it.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

tjlands;1245937 said:


> this site is more valuable as it is free.
> 
> .


Ya know what they say about "free" advice.... You have to weed through ALOT of BS on this site to get the correct info but it IS out there......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD spends that much on me for chicken wings to learn about snowplowing. So for the cost and attending the trade shows you would learn almost as much from everyone else.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i dont get how they expect ppl 2 fly 2 WI 2 take a test that they made up 2 be pro snowplower


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been a SIMA member for about two years now and feel you can learn just as much from this site and it's free. Now I've never been able to attend a symposium, I just don't have the free time from plowing snow for four month's for my self and operating heavy equipment for a construction company nine months of the year.

I have taken part in a webinar, but again a lot of what I learned from that has been discussed on this site.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

kashman;1245971 said:


> i dont get how they expect ppl 2 fly 2 WI 2 take a test that they made up 2 be pro snowplower


to be a "professional"...in SIMA's eyes? you have to take a test in wisconsin? man, what a batch of snake oil they're selling. so, for what you're saying, and what i assume...is you can have a polaris 4 wheeler...with a blade on the front, go to wisconsin, take this test...and be a "professional"?? SIMA has no other requirements to being a professional...other than going and taking their test?


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

and i add...who the fuggggg is SIMA to tell anybody whether they're a professional or not? maybe i'm reading a lot into these posts...but from what i read, it's my understanding that SIMA will make you one


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

No one ever said that taking the test will make you a professional, just like no one said going to college or university will make you smart. Knowledge is wealth and if that's what you choose to do the power to you. I have the CSP books and I can tell you I don't know have the info in those books. I need to get my but in gear and start studying so I can take the test. I could careless what anyone thinks it's a personal goal of mine to do it. I pay to go to farm seminars and most times I don't learn much but the odd time you really learn something that you apply to your business and it pays for all of the seminars for life. Sima is fun to me, it's a reason to get away and meet people with similiar interests. I talk regulary with people I've met there and can talk to them about pricing and such that I can't do with anyone around here or on the internet. The more I think about it Sima is priceless and I can write it off. It doesn't get better then that.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

We've been SIMA members for going on 9 years, and I've been a CSP for 8. We're a small company in a semi-rural area. We joined SIMA for the educational and networking opportunities. I sat for the CSP exam as a personal and professional challenge to myself, and yes, I am proud of my certification. It was an important milestone for me, and I did it for myself, not to impress other people. Oh,and you don't have to go to WI to take the test. That just happens to be where it was that time. It's offered at various times and places during the year.

We've been to four symposiums. It doesn't work for us to go every year, but when we have gone, we've enjoyed it. We've made friends with whom we have stayed close over the years. The educational opportunities aren't necessarily mind-blowing, "OMG I never knew that!" but there are always new things to learn or at least different ways of doing things to consider. The trade show is also nice, to get a hands-on look at different plows and other snow equipment, that we don't have an opportunity to see other than in videos or print ads.

For us, the membership fee is worth spending. As far as issues about the membership, SIMA is not a police organization. It's kind of like the Chamber of Commerce. Just being a member does not guarantee that a company is professional or ethical. But it does provide marketing and networking opportunities that can be of value. Some businesses see the value and join, others decide it's not for them. 

I suggest trying it for a year. If you find that you benefit from it, great. If not, don't renew your membership.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

dayexco;1246069 said:


> and i add...who the fuggggg is SIMA to tell anybody whether they're a professional or not? maybe i'm reading a lot into these posts...but from what i read, it's my understanding that SIMA will make you one


I agree with this comment.....Im hearing more and more storys of SIMA award winners screwing people and Nothing is being done on SIMAs part...Its time for SIMA to step up and Police its Membership and Kick out the Deadwood...Award winners or not....So, a sticker or a piece of paper Doe's not Make one a "Professional".......So, if an organization is going to tout itself as an organization for Professionals for the Betterment of the industry....It needs to start holding its members to that standard....

The Educational and Webnars aspect of SIMA is Great...Its a Huge Benefit to its Members.......


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm not bashing any one organization in particular, there are alot of associations and certifications to get in my business. On the snow end there is SIMA, on the landscape end there is ICPI, NCMA, PLANET, etc.. I have many certifications, went to many trade shows, attended many classes and seminars. I have NEVER had a potential client ask for any of my certifications, nor has any of them EVER heard of them. In my eyes, I feel for all they know I could be making this stuff up, and just pointing them to a bogus website that I created to fluff up my company. I mean what would be the difference? That would be like saying I'm a Plowsite Professional Contractor, since I am a member. Again, in my eyes does not a damn thing for business. At first I was proud of my certifications, but yet when it came time to renew them (Mail more money... ahem) I didn't see any value.

Networking is key... period. I am a strong believer in this, and will stand by it. Over the years, I have treated seasoned veterans (the TRUE professionals) to lunch, just to ask questions and gain valuable knowledge from experienced business owners. All of these in which I am now close friends with, and value their experience and vast knowledge they bring to the table. Over the years I have grown from their knowledge, and now myself am contacted by other new businesses in the area. The networking list grows more every season. We feed each other work, team up on accounts we can't handle alone, make group purchases in bulk, and are there to help each other in a pinch. That's a physical organization I want to be part of. Besides the magazine to browse through, I just think alot of these associations need to step up to the plate and promote themselves and offer more value to it's members.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

paponte;1246402 said:


> I'm not bashing any one organization in particular, there are alot of associations and certifications to get in my business. On the snow end there is SIMA, on the landscape end there is ICPI, NCMA, PLANET, etc.. I have many certifications, went to many trade shows, attended many classes and seminars. I have NEVER had a potential client ask for any of my certifications, nor has any of them EVER heard of them. In my eyes, I feel for all they know I could be making this stuff up, and just pointing them to a bogus website that I created to fluff up my company. I mean what would be the difference? That would be like saying I'm a Plowsite Professional Contractor, since I am a member. Again, in my eyes does not a damn thing for business. At first I was proud of my certifications, but yet when it came time to renew them (Mail more money... ahem) I didn't see any value.
> 
> Networking is key... period. I am a strong believer in this, and will stand by it. Over the years, I have treated seasoned veterans (the TRUE professionals) to lunch, just to ask questions and gain valuable knowledge from experienced business owners. All of these in which I am now close friends with, and value their experience and vast knowledge they bring to the table. Over the years I have grown from their knowledge, and now myself am contacted by other new businesses in the area. The networking list grows more every season. We feed each other work, team up on accounts we can't handle alone, make group purchases in bulk, and are there to help each other in a pinch. That's a physical organization I want to be part of. Besides the magazine to browse through, I just think alot of these associations need to step up to the plate and promote themselves and offer more value to it's members.


That's a good post, along my lines of thinking.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sooo Fiveo, did you join yet?


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

Don't waste your money.Do you think you customers or furture customers care if your are a sima member.I have been plowing for over 25 years and doing just fine.If you need something or advise someone here or on the internet will gladly help you.Do you need there blessing to run your business.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm on the fence too about SIMA. My problem is the face value of what you are getting. It's not like it's a benefit year around for the majority of average plow companies. Basically what I mean is that I find value in other business associations that can benefit me year round and my business as a whole and not just one aspect of it.

I do try to find value in everything out there that is offered though, so I can see the benefits that come from being a SIMA member. After talking to some other local plow services, I now realize that they were hinting about classes they took through SIMA. One of the companies does the a few of the largest and most detailed local accounts.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

WIPensFan;1246918 said:


> Sooo Fiveo, did you join yet?


Not yet, not sure if I am going to or not.

Paponte's post is pretty good. I don't know that buying a membership to SIMA will be a waste, but I'm not 100% sure it would be a benefit either....

Still thinking it over.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Do it. It's worth it.

You'll get far more positives out of it than negatives.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Do it, its money well spent. I am amazed how many say it to expensive, and what do you really get out of it. How often will you spend $170.00 on an option for your truck that really gives you nothing more than it being cooler. You buy that fancy flashing light, or upgrade to the latest iphone, or any other gadget that in all honesty you could do without.
Now if all you want is the sticker and you will not attend or participate in anything SIMA has to offer, it will give you nothing. Participate, ask questions, attend the symposium, and you will be amazed at what you can learn, and what other members are willing to share. Our company was in business 48 years before we joined SIMA. We implemented 1 change in our company from what I learned at a snack and chat, and was worth a lifetime of membership fees in SIMA. We continue to learn and change the way we do business because of SIMA. Do your customers know about SIMA? Most likely not, mine didn't, but most do now. Most of my clients are amazed that I leave for 5 days every year to attend a symposium and attend classes. I also make sure they know its not held in Hawaii or Las Vegas that its not all fun and games. Lastly will being a member of SIMA make you a professional? I believe you can be a professional without being a member of SIMA. But what does being a professional mean. I believe its knowing everything there is to know about the snow and ice industry. You can learn all this without being a member, I just feel its easier belonging to an association like SIMA. Also SIMA works very hard to continue to stay on the leading edge of our industry. Then there are the friends you make, and the long discussions you have with them that can only happen on a face to face environment. Yes the Internet will take you a long ways these days. Being a member of SIMA can take you all the way there, if you work it. JMO


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What took you so long. Lol


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I joined SIMA this fall, 3 weeks ago Verizon wireless called me (got my # from the SIMA website) and contracted me to haul snow from their parking lots in anticipation for the Iphone.

Needless to say, smart move joining, paid for the membership real quick


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

You can have my Membership...Im not renewing......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Matson Snow;1247464 said:


> You can have my Membership...Im not renewing......


What name did you sign up under?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1247480 said:


> What name did you sign up under?


Mark Oomkes......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Matson Snow;1247487 said:


> Mark Oomkes......


Ok, I just didn't realize you were a member so I wondered who you signed up under. Didn't know it was a secret.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1247528 said:


> Ok, I just didn't realize you were a member so I wondered who you signed up under. Didn't know it was a secret.


Not a secret.....Been a Member for i think 4 years...Just not My cup of tea anymore....I will leave it at that.....


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

paponte;1246402 said:


> I'm not bashing any one organization in particular, there are alot of associations and certifications to get in my business. On the snow end there is SIMA, on the landscape end there is ICPI, NCMA, PLANET, etc.. I have many certifications, went to many trade shows, attended many classes and seminars. I have NEVER had a potential client ask for any of my certifications, nor has any of them EVER heard of them. In my eyes, I feel for all they know I could be making this stuff up, and just pointing them to a bogus website that I created to fluff up my company. I mean what would be the difference? That would be like saying I'm a Plowsite Professional Contractor, since I am a member. Again, in my eyes does not a damn thing for business. At first I was proud of my certifications, but yet when it came time to renew them (Mail more money... ahem) I didn't see any value.
> 
> Networking is key... period. I am a strong believer in this, and will stand by it. Over the years, I have treated seasoned veterans (the TRUE professionals) to lunch, just to ask questions and gain valuable knowledge from experienced business owners. All of these in which I am now close friends with, and value their experience and vast knowledge they bring to the table. Over the years I have grown from their knowledge, and now myself am contacted by other new businesses in the area. The networking list grows more every season. We feed each other work, team up on accounts we can't handle alone, make group purchases in bulk, and are there to help each other in a pinch. That's a physical organization I want to be part of. Besides the magazine to browse through, I just think alot of these associations need to step up to the plate and promote themselves and offer more value to it's members.


Couldn't have said it better myself. (Seriously, I really couldn't have. That is spot on correct)


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

ADLAWNCUTTERS;1247138 said:


> Don't waste your money.Do you think you customers or furture customers care if your are a sima member.


Unless SIMA gets me some big accounts for membership I see no valid point to join..


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I remember when there was a call to found SIMA . You have already read the answers. For some it's great, for others it's of little use. Customers for me have no idea or use for the association being on my business card - that I've been doing this for 12-14 years speaks of more to them. That an associate of mine has been plowing for 30 years... experience counts more. Some commercial accounts may be impressed by the association with SIMA, but as I'm not into commercial property...

Networking... I've had better networking here than anywhere else and it does seem much like a Chamber of Commerce- unfortunately every CoC I have had the opportunity to deal with has been totally useless and a complete waste of time and money. I have several people who have first hand agreed with me. Sima as any other trade org is a tax deduction, but it's not 100% deductible- my account has had to field that one from me several years- it would be a partial deduction and even with the free jacket factored in, it's still more of an expense than I need - got enough deductions I actually need.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

justme-;1248310 said:


> For some it's great, for others it's of little use.
> 
> Networking... I've had better networking here than anywhere else and it does seem much like a Chamber of Commerce- unfortunately every CoC I have had the opportunity to deal with has been totally useless and a complete waste of time and money.


FYI: I am part of a BNI group in my community and I feel I get way more out of that than I do the CoC. If you want me to elaborate, I can.

So I can understand the two sides of SIMA as it is partially the same as BNI. Ultimately some can reap the benefits and others cannot.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

The Symposium this year in Schaumburg, IL is looking to be awesome. And I'm not just saying that because it's only 1/2 hour away and my wife is on the planning committee. =)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, I enjoyed the one in Buffalo a few years back,so time to bring it back here,tell your wife that!


----------

